# 530L/140G Akvastabil Malawi Tank with own background



## Henke_89 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hello!

I´m from sweden, and here is my biggest tank with malawi cichlids in it.
The Cichlid hobby is very big here in Sweden! 

The background I have made on my own
LED lightning 
The Malawis that are in it now is: 
* 10 Labidochromis caeruleus "Golden"
* 8 Pseudotropheus socolofi 
* 5 Aulonocara Fire Fish
* 5 Placidochromis phenochilus Tanzania (only small so far 4-5cm)
* 3 Protomelas taeniolatus 

Start with the beginning of the build


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Love it!

Can you list materials used to make your background? Looks excellent!


----------



## Henke_89 (Sep 6, 2012)

Alasse said:


> Love it!
> 
> Can you list materials used to make your background? Looks excellent!


Thanx! It´s only styrofoam and lots of layers with concrete and then, finally, som color pigments Takes some time, but the results can be great!!


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

No sealer? Does it mess with tank stats? The lime tends to raise PH

Very good effort regardless


----------



## Henke_89 (Sep 6, 2012)

Alasse said:


> No sealer? Does it mess with tank stats? The lime tends to raise PH
> 
> Very good effort regardless


No, no sealer. I dont want that shinny finish on it so... Many layers of concrete instead 
No it does not mess with tank stats at all. Those types of background is very common here in sweden, and it works great for everyone.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

ok cool...your concrete may have different properties to the stuff here 

I seal mine, doesnt look shiny once its underwater. I find just concrete leaches.


----------



## Henke_89 (Sep 6, 2012)

Alasse said:


> ok cool...your concrete may have different properties to the stuff here
> 
> I seal mine, doesnt look shiny once its underwater. I find just concrete leaches.


ok. This is not ordinary concrete, it´s called "husfix" in sweden, and this one does not leach...


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Wish we has something like that here


----------



## Henke_89 (Sep 6, 2012)

Alasse said:


> Wish we has something like that here


Yeah, it´s really good! Everyone here in sweden that does own backgrounds uses this one


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

normally I hate the stick on background papers, but I love the way you incorporated it with the rocks. For an African Cichlid tank that looks great.


----------



## fishes05 (Jun 14, 2010)

Cool tank. Great job. :fish10:


----------



## gar1948 (Jan 25, 2012)

Very nicely done! Looks great! Enjoy---


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

looks great I love the style and cabinetry of the tank as well.


----------

